# Ab wann Schleierschwanz reinholen?



## Angiemk1975 (11. Sep. 2007)

Hallo. ich habe ein Aquarium. Dieses habe ich leider aus Zeitgründen noch nicht in Betrieb genommen. Fische können auch noch keine rein, damit muss man ja bekanntlich am Anfang noch warten. Nun habe ich von jem. ein winziges Schleierschwänzchen und einen winzige anderen Fisch geschenkt bekommen. Diese Person glaubte ich hätte das Aquarium schon am Laufen. Nun habe ich die zwei Fischlein in meinen Teich zu meinen anderen Fischen gesetzt. Dem Einen gefällt es sehr gut und mir wurde gesagt ich solle ihn erst im Winter reinholen. Entweder ins Aquarium oder in eine Regenwassertonne im Winter, in welche die anderen Goldfische im Winter auch rein kommen. Nun aber wurde mir auch gesagt, dass der __ Schleierschwanz viel empfindlicher als andere Fische sein soll. Ihn soll ich jetzt schon im Herbst reinholen. Unter 10 Grad würde ihm nicht bekommen, als nicht erst ab Minustemperaturen. Stimmt das? Ab wann holt Ihr Eure Schleierschwänze rein??? Danke für die Antworten und noch einen schönen Abend! Angie


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann  Schleierschwanz reinholen?*

Hallo Angie,

die meisten hier haben keine Schleierschwänze im Teich...
Ich würde sie allerdings jetzt bald reinholen. Vorher das Aquarium aber wenigstens 2, besser 3 Wochen einfahren.. mit Filter und Substrat.
Ich hab das Gefühl, wir werden ohne Altweibersommer auskommen müssen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann  Schleierschwanz reinholen?*

Hi Angie,

spätestens bis Mitte Oktober sollten die Schleierschwänze im Aquarium sein (bevor es die ersten Fröste gibt) bzw. aus dem Teich wenn die Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad fällt

MfG Frank


----------



## gamers (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann  Schleierschwanz reinholen?*

Hallo,

ich hole meine Schleierschwänze mit dem ersten frost in "haus".
Wird so immer Mitte Oktober werden, 
Richtlinie für mich war bis jetzt immer, wenn das erste eis auf dem teich ist und Mittags wieder weg ist, wirds zeit für mich die schleierschwänze rein zu holen. 
So halte ich es bereits seit über 20 jahren.

Viele grüße gamers


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann  Schleierschwanz reinholen?*

Meine paddeln schon seit Ende September im Aquarium. Da waren es noch 15 Grad im Teich. Ich musste aber das Teichnetz draufmachen, darum hab ich sie gleich rausgeholt.


Uwe


----------



## Angiemk1975 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann  Schleierschwanz reinholen?*

Hallo, danke für die lieben Antworten. Mein Schleierschwanz habe ich mittlerweile reingeholt. Er ist im Aquarium, das mittlerweile eingefahren ist. Dazu habe ich noch zwei winzige (wirklich sehr winzige) Goldfische ins Aquarium getan. Später kommen die dann wieder in den Teich. Ob dann der Schleierschwanz auch wieder in den Teich kommt oder im Aquarium bleibt und noch zwei weitere kleinere Schleierschwänze dazu gekauft bekommt, wird man sehen. Jedenfalls scheint sich mein Schleierschwanz wohl im Aquarium zu fühlen. Lg Angie


----------

